# i think my cat used up the 1st 8 of his 9 lives today



## LovesCobs (14 April 2014)

Harry my 8 month part Bengal had an RTA today. he's such a good lad and made it back inside (i didn't see it i just noticed some blood on him and went to see if he was ok)
just had a call from the vet he's damaged his pelvis, broken both his back legs and tail. 
I've checked his long term prognosis before they put him through an operation and it's good. he should regain all his ability to be a normal cat once his legs have healed. he will lose his tail though. I'm sure he's going to be un impressed with the rest he will need but at his age it will soon be forgotten. here's hoping! I thought I was going to have to decide to have him pts as I thought he was paralysed. what a good lad to make it home with 2 broken legs!


----------



## Zero00000 (14 April 2014)

Wow what a lucky boy to have made it home, 
Sending him lots of healing vibes.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 April 2014)

What a tough little cat to have made it home with those injuries. I hope he's back home soon and wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## LovesCobs (14 April 2014)

thank you

here he is yesterday, i was sat in the garden trying to read and they all decided to join me!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (14 April 2014)

LovesCobs said:



			Harry my 8 month part Bengal had an RTA today. he's such a good lad and made it back inside (i didn't see it i just noticed some blood on him and went to see if he was ok)
just had a call from the vet he's damaged his pelvis, broken both his back legs and tail. 
I've checked his long term prognosis before they put him through an operation and it's good. he should regain all his ability to be a normal cat once his legs have healed. he will lose his tail though. I'm sure he's going to be un impressed with the rest he will need but at his age it will soon be forgotten. here's hoping! I thought I was going to have to decide to have him pts as I thought he was paralysed. what a good lad to make it home with 2 broken legs!
		
Click to expand...


  WoW  sending  huge vibes and healing to your little man.


----------



## pines of rome (14 April 2014)

Poor little chap, amazing that he made it home! Being so young I am sure he will mend well and be fine. x


----------



## Megibo (14 April 2014)

sending huge vibes! 
Poor boy


----------



## Bryndu (14 April 2014)

Phew...having taken ALL day to sort out the new bally system to talk to anyone on H&H....

Poor mog
Firstly may I say well done to him for making it home in such a state bless him...

My sister's Bengal came home similarly with a shredded back leg and we found the best for her was a very big cage by the Aga... which I filled with snuggly fleece which she adored....and she had her cat litter box nearby. She was the most wonderful patient...and doing this stopped her going up the stairs to the point that as she became more mobile.....she remained sleeping in her cage until she was better. The vets gave her bandages with tractors on as she believes hereself to be a farm cat She made a complete recovery and you would now not know there was anything wrong.
Best of luck with your boy
Bryndu


----------



## LovesCobs (14 April 2014)

Thanks everyone, 
 bryndu vet said a cage. I was going to use the puppy's crate (I've got a bigger one puppy can go into) it will fit a bed and a small
Litter tray at 1st if he's not allowed out of it for a bit, I've got a heat pad as well from when they were little. How old was your sisters cat? He's still at the climbing curtains stage! I'll have to supervise him out of the crate carefully! 
Typical, there's acres of land at the back but he goes the other way and meets the only car that probably came down the lane all morning! Bless, I'm so glad he got back so we could get him to vets quick x


----------



## TrasaM (14 April 2014)

Is his tail to be removed immediately ? I ask because I had a cat who got hit by a car and although not broken, his back end was badly hurt, and his tail was paralysed . Vet said it was unlikely to recover and that it'd need to be removed ..however although it initially lost all it's muscles and was really wasted and thin it gradually recovered although it was never quite straight again. 
Wishing kitty a speedy recovery.


----------



## LovesCobs (15 April 2014)

I'm not sure trasaM, he said it was broken and needed to be removed. I presumed it will be a risk for further damage to it if he has no control of it? He has breaks in both back legs a fractured pelvis (but stable and not moved out of alignment) and fractured tail. I think that's why.
Vet said he may need a second op later on for them to remove the pins etc, in his legs. maybe if that's the case I could ask them to see how his tail goes without removing it and remove it during that second op if it doesn't heal enough to keep? I'll call and double check in the morning


----------



## Bryndu (15 April 2014)

Hi again...
She was 12 when she did it but she is a mega active mog.
She had paralasis...but Mrs vet held out to see how she went...so I can only offer advice as to ask vet to keep an eye on the tail? She made a fab recovery....and went from a mega wonky...dragging along leg (she took the ligaments off her hock) to a cat you would not know anything had happened to.
Also....Mrs vet gave homeopathic Arnica.....insurance won't cover it as they poo poo homeopathy...but in a dropper onto the cat's tongue certainly helped. You can get this at any good healthfood shop.....I will look back at the invoices to see if I can see the ratio to water as I can't remember.
Good luck
Bryndu


----------



## LovesCobs (15 April 2014)

He's come through his op well. They took some but not all his tail off. It was so broken it had no blood supply.  I can pick him up tomorrow and then he's going to tell me how cruel I am from a crate in the living room! He's a chatter box so will be demanding lots of attention


----------



## TrasaM (15 April 2014)

That's good.  Cats have amazing healing powers so I'm sure he'll be demanding his freedom quite quickly. Good that he's still got some tail too.


----------



## LovesCobs (15 April 2014)

Maybe he'll match the cockers in tail department. He seems to think he's more of a dog than a cat


----------



## LovesCobs (15 April 2014)

He's not insured bryndu so I'll try arnica. I've heard good things about it  my 1st descend sized cat vet bill in 15 years so I'm probably still ahead money wise insurance verses self insure  the dogs and horses however, insurance has been more than used!


----------



## Honey08 (15 April 2014)

Glad he made it home and fingers crossed for him.  

My dad's old cat had a RTA while I was house sitting.  He broke a leg and pelvis, and dislocated his hip.  He had two ops and ended up pinned and bionic!  He was ten.  He went onto live another seven happy, active years. He wasn't insured either, and it wasn't too bad money wise.


----------



## Cheshire Chestnut (15 April 2014)

What a brave boy and glad he made it home to you. He's been very lucky considering and I wish him a speedy recovery. I'm sure he will be driving you insane climbing the walls within no time!  xx


----------



## Bryndu (16 April 2014)

Oooo SO glad he is on the mend. I am sure he wil be fine without a bit of tail
Right...Arnica tablets...30c (4 tablets if I remember) in 30ml water to dissolve, on a pipet on the tongue once a day...and use until finished.
Best of luck
Bryndu


----------

